# willard peak ogden questions?



## lone arrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey guys ive been reading the fourms for a long time better haven't made a account tell now any ways I was super lucky and drew the late mountain goat tag for the ogden unit I'm super excited but have never been there but plan on scouting it out. What's the best access to this unit? how busy is it up there during the hunt? I'd like to take the goat with a bow Or should I use a rifle? Any suggestions would be awsome Or pictures of goats I'm a little freaked out sense its a once in a life time tag.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought the draws weren't until May 19th? I put in for Willard Goat too. Did I not draw?
Anyway, if you drew out on some early secret covert drawing, I can help you out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Expo?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

longbow said:


> I thought the draws weren't until May 19th? I put in for Willard Goat too. Did I not draw?
> Anyway, if you drew out on some early secret covert drawing, I can help you out.


I also put in. So if I don't draw, I can be mad at you for flooding the point pool! Haha


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TS30 said:


> Expo?


Ahhhh, I didn't think of that.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I also put in. So if I don't draw, I can be mad at you for flooding the point pool! Haha


Random, if you draw a tag before me I'll be mad.  However, I'd be happy to help you out if you draw. Lisa and I sit on our front porch in Perry and watch the goats romping around on the Willard cliffs. We take the 4-wheeler from Mantua past Doc Flats up to Inspiration Point and hike south past the pond.


----------



## lone arrow (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes sorry it was the EXPO tag I've put in the last 3 years and wasn't going to put in this year but changed my mind the last day of the EXPO and got lucky I'm still on shock. Is mautua the only way up there is it a 4 wheeler trail only? I've been trying to use Google map but can't make out any good trsils?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

longbow said:


> Random, if you draw a tag before me I'll be mad.  However, I'd be happy to help you out if you draw. Lisa and I sit on our front porch in Perry and watch the goats romping around on the Willard cliffs. We take the 4-wheeler from Mantua past Doc Flats up to Inspiration Point and hike south past the pond.


If you draw and need a hand let me know! That way I will be ready for when I draw in 25 years


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

lone arrow said:


> Yes sorry it was the EXPO tag I've put in the last 3 years and wasn't going to put in this year but changed my mind the last day of the EXPO and got lucky I'm still on shock. Is mautua the only way up there is it a 4 wheeler trail only? I've been trying to use Google map but can't make out any good trsils?


First of all, it pisses me off that you have a tag and I don't. :grin:
I think the Mantua road is the best way up there. You can take a truck up there since about four years ago when they fixed the road. Park at Inspiration Point and hike south. The bigger goats are generally above Willard not Perry. Google a peak called Black Mountain. Good luck Nick!!!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

longbow said:


> First of all, it pisses me off that you have a tag and I don't. :grin:
> I think the Mantua road is the best way up there. You can take a truck up there since about four years ago when they fixed the road. Park at Inspiration Point and hike south. The bigger goats are generally above Willard not Perry. Google a peak called Black Mountain.


Unless Me or Longbow draw... then disregard all that!

If you need anyone to go with you, jus holler. I have never been on a goat hunt and would love to tag along and help someone out.


----------



## Wfoyz450 (Mar 6, 2015)

Great tag. You will have a blast on this hunt I had the tag last year and it took less than an hour but I spent a few days scouting befor hand and had him figured out for opening day.hike in anywhere along the top south of inspiration point and you will see the goats .I had many goats in bow range but opted for the rifle due to some time restraints


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Mantua is the only way up. The road is quite good and gets a lot of traffic. I would camp in Willard basin and then hike up over the top south towards Ben Lomond Peak. We used to spend a lot of time up there when I was a kid and lived in Brigham City. I took a trip up there last fall in my UTV with my wife. A great place to camp is just south of the camp grounds at the south end of the basin in a small valley with a pond. You will have to hike in. They closed the road many years ago to that area. From on top of Inspiration Peak, you can look down into the valley and see the pond. Spent many camp outs at that pond as a scout and have some fond memories. If you want to drive up each morning, you can stay down at the bottom in the Doc Flat camp ground. Perry reservoir, about midway up, was a good place to camp many years ago. I noticed when I was up there last fall that the road is now closed and you can't drive to it.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

You will have no problem filling the tag, but the late hunt has all the goats kind of pushed down into nastier steeper country, so be ready for a packout. If you are the adventurous type there are goats between perry canyon and inspiration point too.....just alot more nasty country and less beaten trails. If you are not super picky, it is a 1 day hunt in my opinion. And the mantua road is the only easy way to the top.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If you have a dirt bike you can come in from the south on N Ogden Canyon Rd and take the single track trail going north all the way over Ben Lomond on to Inspiration point. I did that when I had that tag and hauled my goat back on my motorcycle. Here is a link about the trail:

http://www.utahmototrails.com/2012/09/ben-lomond-peak-willard-peak-single.html

Also threw in a pick from one of my scouting trips. This was a few years ago so rules could have changed


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If it's anything like my hunt on the Beaver unit you will have no problem killing a goat with a bow. However, if you are looking for a mature Billy it is a different ball game altogether. I hunted with a bow for a few days and was close to many nanny's and even a couple of immature billies but the big boys stayed away. I finally brought out the rifle and killed one later in the hunt. As it turned out I probably could have shot him with a bow (first shot was twenty five yards) but being in the edge of some nasty cliffs and taking four quick shots to anchor him (three through the lungs and final through the shoulders) I'm glad he didn't run any farther than he did. The final shot he was right on the edge about to jump. 
Anyway, have a great hunt! You will find out really quickly if you are indeed afraid of heights. I had dreams (or nightmares) of falling off cliffs on more than one night during the hunt. :shock:


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Teaser---PM me


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Airborne said:


> If you have a dirt bike you can come in from the south on N Ogden Canyon Rd and take the single track trail going north all the way over Ben Lomond on to Inspiration point. I did that when I had that tag and hauled my goat back on my motorcycle. Here is a link about the trail:
> 
> http://www.utahmototrails.com/2012/09/ben-lomond-peak-willard-peak-single.html
> 
> Also threw in a pick from one of my scouting trips. This was a few years ago so rules could have changed


That route via motorcycle is still good. I usually go in that way, foot or motorcycle.

I just got some picks from some people, not mine so I can't post them, but there are a lot of goats that are unusually low right now, think Western exposures. Some really nice billys!


----------



## ppk (Jul 16, 2008)

I also was lucky enough to get this tag, my hunt starts sept 12, time to get in real shape. I have tried to go scouting twice still a lot of snow.


----------



## Coop (Jun 2, 2016)

Unit is over rated. Use to be the best, but the state keeps dragging the herd numbers down and stressing out the nannies. really sad to see what they've done to that unit!


----------



## Flathead (Oct 27, 2017)

Lone Arrow: I'm considering spending my points next near (2018) for the Willard Peak Late goat hunt. I'd like to talk to you about your experience by phone if you're willing. Please contact me at [email protected] to exchange phone info.

Thanks,

John


----------

